# male yorkie acting strange after groomers



## candytiozie (Oct 19, 2011)

i have 2 male yorkies and after picking them up from the groomers, the eldest yorkie will not stop hovering over, barking at, staring at, and what appears to be licking the younger ones ears (not in a trying to clean him way) i believe this happened the last time we picked them up from the groomers.if anyone knows why this is happening and what to do to make it stop please let me know!


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

I worked at a grooming shop once (just as a bather) but the groomers put so many different kinds of chemicals on the dogs (ear powder to yank the hair out, ear cleanser, perfume, even shampoo from the bath) Maybe he's smelling some sort of chemical that he doesn't like on the younger one? Maybe some sort of mixture of these perfumes and stuff??? 
Does the younger one get frightened when at the groomers? If so, maybe the older one is picking up on his sensitive state of mind and trying to coax him out of it, by soothing him by licking the ears? When I worked as a bather, the groomers did so many weird things to the dogs that made them scared and frightened.


----------



## candytiozie (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks for your input!im not sure that the older one is trying to comfort the younger one as it seems to be more of a dominating thing.someone suggested bathing them at home to wash off any scents/chemicals that the groomers might have used.i just bathed both of them and the older one is still continuing this behavior.he even starts panting really hard.its like he wont just let the younger one be!

can someone please tell me what is going on and what i can do to make him stop


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, again, I don't know what's going on exactly...but all you need to do to stop it is to tell the older one to stop. Whichever way he's learned to listen to you:

putting the leash on and stopping him by grabbing it and having him calm down.
Just snap your fingers really hard and just give them the 'look'.(that's what I do)
etc..etc


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am with Dezzoi. Just tell him to knock it off. Sometimes when dogs smell like something other than home, dogs try to re-establish dominance etc. I have a client with a mini aussie and a cavalier...tThey come in monthly, and for years, every single time, after the grooms the aussie incessantly humps the cav. He does it immediately and I cant crate them togetgher because of it. Their mom said he does it for about 3 days every time.


----------

